# FreeToPlay Fish Game



## DrMiller357 (May 16, 2011)

Hey guys, Ive got a free to play browser fishing game up on the interwebs and thought you guys might be interested in it.

Enjoy!

drmillerlabs.org/ThePond/index.html












Feel free to message me on here or through the contact info on the site with any suggestions or comments.


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Not bad, pretty intuitive, but not really that fun. :[


----------



## DrMiller357 (May 16, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the input, yea I should mention its in development. Im glad to hear people are trying it. 

This game originated as a simulation, more or less a virtual aquarium. Something you can let run and evolve while your not looking.

Here are some things I plan on adding in the future.
-online leaderboard
-story mode
-chatroom for everyone playing

What do you think would make it more exciting? I would appreciate input from anyone. This is a hobby for me and I want to improve on it, any input good or bad helps.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

I played it a couple times now and here are my impressions

1. The controls on the dock seem a bit rough. My person was on the boat and I kept hit/holding space. I'm not sure what actually makes it go but I got the boat moving finally.

2. How do you catch a fish? I cast my line, a fish gets on, I lick the left mouse button/try to click it slowly closer, etc. I had three fish get away before I said screw this game. 


It's VERY similar to a game I played as a kid maybe 20-25 years ago but not as polished.


----------



## DrMiller357 (May 16, 2011)

Hey my first bug report! 

1. Hmm, the "get on boat" code only runs when you release the space bar, that might have been the problem, also I think it will prompt you to get on the boat before you are actually close enough to board. 

I will make a glowing outline for the boat when you are near and have it go green when you are ready to board. That should make it a little more intuitive.

2. So heres how catching a fish is programmed: There is a random chance it will try to swim away every step(30 times a sec), the chance of this happening gets decreased as the fish gets tired. Every time you click the mouse the tension on the line increases and you make the fish more tired, if the tension gets to high the line breaks(The line goes from white to red). So you have to balance the tension on the line with how tired the fish is.

Once you catch a fish reel it in quickly until he is pointed in your direction, then let him swim to you without reeling. Once he starts to get his energy back reel in again. While your doing this you can drive your boat towards the fish to close the gap.

Hope this helps, now Iv'e got some work to do. 


PS i cant help myself, this is comedy
I may have found your problem 


> "I lick the left mouse button/try to click it slowly closer,"


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

haha, didn't even notice I had done that 

Edit: I remembered the name of the game with a little Google searching....The game was called Bass Class. For a fishing game, I was hooked on it as a kid. 

http://www.myabandonware.com/game/bass-class-28h


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

UDGags said:


> I lick the left mouse button/try to click it slowly closer.


BAHAHAHA the last act of a desperate man.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

Since you made me find that game I went ahead and installed a dos emulator, mounted a drive and installed the game  Been about 20yrs so relearning all the controls is rough.


----------



## DrMiller357 (May 16, 2011)

Well why do you need that game if you have my new shiny(well..)supported game?! I love the look of the older games as well as the fact I'm only a few years older than it hahaha.

Bump: NEW UPDATE - Collectibles!

-You can now collect Algae bugs, Lilly Pads, and Rocks and place them where you like!

-Once you have caught some Algae Bugs your lure will automatically be baited with them the next time you cast.


----------



## UDGags (Sep 13, 2009)

DrMiller357 said:


> Well why do you need that game if you have my new shiny(well..)supported game?! I love the look of the older games as well as the fact I'm only a few years older than it hahaha.
> 
> Bump: NEW UPDATE - Collectibles!
> 
> ...



I caught a couple fish in your game after you explained how it worked. Although I never saw the line change colors...i just kept clicking.

I installed the other game because its nostalgic and yours is a very close copy. You should install the old game and play it. It might give you a couple cool ideas


----------



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't comment on the game because I can't play it on my Kindle. But I know there are a lot of pole fishing games out there. Maybe you could create one about netting fish out of a tank instead. Make it so you have to use different net types and strategies to catch different fish. Bettas and snails are easy, but zebra danios and dwarf frogs are super hard.


----------

